
Apple rewrote Siri to 'deflect' questions about feminism - Cbasedlifeform
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/sep/06/apple-rewrote-siri-to-deflect-questions-about-feminism
======
Causality1
Having a voice assistant be as apolitical as possible is a good thing. As an
example, if I ask siri "are you agoraphobic?" and she says "heights scare me,
please don't drop me" she's answered me in the affirmative. The only way "I
believe in equality for all people" doesn't count as a yes answer for "are you
a feminist" is if that's not what being a feminist is.

Apple staying out of that mud-slinging, endless argument is a good thing. Siri
answers what she "believes" and lets the user label it as they will.

